# First cycle of IVF ended in chemical 6-7 weeks ago still no af



## peaches123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi everyone really want to know if anyone can help or had similar experience ..................

had my first cycle of ivf this year which unfortunately ended in a chemical pregnancy no im awaiting to try again but gettin frustrated as ive still had no af.......

is this normal as ive got pains in my lower abdomen which feels like my ovary any advise ?


Please help  thank you xx


----------



## Littlegwen (May 15, 2011)

Hi Peaches,

I would call your clinic and see what they say, it takes a while for your body to get back to normal but 6 to 7 weeks seems like quite a long time.
Gwen x


----------

